# The squirrels sure are FAT this year...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

My elderly neighbor claims this doesn't bode well for the winter forecast. I don't think I've ever seen them with so much fat. Layers of fat. gobs of fat.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've heard that about the deer & fat (having a bad winter) .....guess winter just started (60 degrees) , but better hurry for the hard water guys

No wonder the couple visiting the porch look fatter then normal

Guess I'll need to get a few limits to see how mine look 
They sure need thinned a bunch


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

So are the rabbits in my neck of the woods.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

That's really a good amount of fat for sure! What part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

wow it looks like that squirrel lives next to a corn field!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you wouldn't have shot him he would have died of coronary disease anyway


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> That's really a good amount of fat for sure! What part of Ohio are you from?


Southwest Ohio (or "Ohiya" as the local denizens pronounce it)


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What area of crop was it near? I hunt next to corn fields here in Northeast Ohio and never saw that much fat on a squirrel! Bet it made for some good eating as well. Happy Hunting


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

PromiseKeeper said:


> wow it looks like that squirrel lives next to a corn field!


great profile!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> What area of crop was it near? I hunt next to corn fields here in Northeast Ohio and never saw that much fat on a squirrel! Bet it made for some good eating as well. Happy Hunting


No crops nearby. All oak and hickory.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

John Garwood said:


> great profile!


That's my wife. Oh, wait a minute...


----------

